# Pics for BarebackJack



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Bareback, you hanging around these parts? Haven't seen ya since I quit going to the muzzleloadingforum site. You still building? Still at it here, just finished this one for a buddy, .40 early Lancaster, 36" straight barrel. Working on a .54 Beck with a 44" swamped barrel now for me, hoping those 4 points for North Dakota will get me a tag this year.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet job!


----------

